# kernel mode driver not working! help!



## jgatlabayan (May 7, 2006)

hi guys

im recently having trouble with ATITOOL .25b. For a while now, i have been able to use with no problem until today when i rebooted my PC, when i open up ATITOOL, it says that kernel mode driver is not working with some more texts telling me to uninstall, reboot, then install again. I did that and after a reinstall, it works fine again with no problem. but after i reboot again, it stops working again and shows the same error msg about the kernel mode driver not working. I also tried downgrading the version of Atitool but still doesnt work after a reboot.
Im using WIN XP sp2 and i have a Gecube X1900XT. 

Its just a hassle that i need to uninstall and reinstall atitool every single time i use my pc because i need atitool to manually set the fans of my video card.
Wizzard if you read my msg, can you help me? 
my ym is james_gatlabayan@yahoo.com
thank you in advance =)


----------

